# Pro Chem Oxybol 50 Review



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been taking Pro Chem Oxybol 50 for 14 days. It's the 2010 batch. I've been taking 100mg ed in the first week and 150 ed in the second week.

I have gained O kilos in weight

I have not 'blown up with water'

The only thing i have is achey kidneys.

BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wildcat said they'd send the £50 bonus later for this thread


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I've been taking Pro Chem Oxybol 50 for 14 days. It's the 2010 batch. I've been taking 100mg ed in the first week and 150 ed in the second week.
> 
> I have gained O kilos in weight
> 
> ...


I've used them as have my friends. This is BS, in it's most ugly form.

We've had great gains, no pains, a little water retention. But if it isn't working, it's because you've F**** something up a treat, like poor training, poor diet, drinking to much and all the rest.

Don't blame the lab without posting picture evidence. Cheers'en


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

otttt ohhhhhh


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

lol prochem rodies are here


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Used them before and will use them again.No problem at all with them.You either have fake gear or your diet and training is sh1t if you don't gain on 100mg of oxys a day.

Or this is a wind up.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Used them before and will use them again.No problem at all with them.You either have fake gear or your diet and training is sh1t if you don't gain on 100mg of oxys a day.
> 
> Or this is a wind up.


I take everything i read on here lab wise with a pinch of salt, there are far too many people with ulterior motives

But no doubt the pc bummers will be along shortly to give the op a flaming! Lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

iElite said:


> I've used them as have my friends. This is BS, in it's most ugly form.
> 
> We've had great gains, no pains, a little water retention. But if it isn't working, it's because you've F**** something up a treat, like poor training, poor diet, drinking to much and all the rest.
> 
> Don't blame the lab without posting picture evidence. Cheers'en


You are a cvnt!!! Fvck picture evidence. I don't come on here and make sh!t up. I was hoping they would work as i don't like swallowing pills for no reason but unless something changes this week, i HAVE to put it down to being a bogus batch!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Used them before and will use them again.No problem at all with them.You either have fake gear or your diet and training is sh1t if you don't gain on 100mg of oxys a day.
> 
> Or this is a wind up.


This isn't a wind up but i agree it probably is fake


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> You are a cvnt!!! Fvck picture evidence. I don't come on here and make sh!t up. I was hoping they would work as i don't like swallowing pills for no reason but unless something changes this week, i HAVE to put it down to being a bogus batch!!!


Have you not seen the AMOUNT of threads and Crap posted about decent labs? You DID NOT say you thought the gear was bunk, you were blaming the lab directly. At no point did you say, "Must be a fake batch" Therefore you can only assume your blaming lab.

My reaction was that, if indeed the labs gear was real, then it's you messing it up. Not the other way round.

If you can't take criticism when posting comments like this, or have to start throwing stuff like that at me, you probably shouldn't be posting, or if you continue to, will end up banned.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I take everything i read on here lab wise with a pinch of salt, there are far too many people with ulterior motives
> 
> But no doubt the pc bummers will be along shortly to give the op a flaming! Lol


I take everything with a pinch of salt too I'll give any lab a go,I've no ulterior motive and I'm not a PC lover I'm just stating they worked for me.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

iElite said:


> Have you not seen the AMOUNT of threads and Crap posted about decent labs? You DID NOT say you thought the gear was bunk, you were blaming the lab directly. At no point did you say, "Must be a fake batch" Therefore you can only assume your blaming lab.
> 
> My reaction was that, if indeed the labs gear was real, then it's you messing it up. Not the other way round.
> 
> If you can't take criticism when posting comments like this, or have to start throwing stuff like that at me, you probably shouldn't be posting, or if you continue to, will end up banned.


If you hadn't said "This is BS, in it's most ugly form", i wouldn't have gone off on one! Anyway.....


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> If you hadn't said "This is BS, in it's most ugly form", i wouldn't have gone off on one! Anyway.....


Genuienly, as much as it may have seemed, did not mean to offend you btw mate. I'm not hat way inclined, we are all here to help eachother.

Thats what makes us better than some of those merican boards, won't mention names *EF cough*. I'm just saying, like possibly it would be a better idea to rephrase the way in which it comes across.

Because yes, it could have been a fake batch, but even then it wouldn't have been PC if it was a fake batch.

Anywho, could you put some picture up? Atleast so the guys can see what to look out for.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

prochem oxybols are some of the best oxymetholones I have ever done! spent loads on pharma grade gear but these were the best results funnily! prooceed with caution though, sides can be high! Don't know what's up with yours mate, fakes maybe or a bad batch? I think you would definitely be experiencing some sides on 150mg so chances are they are bogus unfortunately bud, shame really as it can put someone off, I know as it's happened to me before, all the best


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

iElite said:


> Genuienly, as much as it may have seemed, did not mean to offend you btw mate. I'm not hat way inclined, we are all here to help eachother.
> 
> Thats what makes us better than some of those merican boards, won't mention names *EF cough*. I'm just saying, like possibly it would be a better idea to rephrase the way in which it comes across.
> 
> ...


I will be home tonight at around 11.30 and as soon as i get home i will take pics and upload them immediately. If i can't as sometimes it says picture too big or something like that, i'll make a youtube video showing the tub and pills. Infact it may be easier to do it that way.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

apollo17 said:


> prochem oxybols are some of the best oxymetholones I have ever done! spent loads on pharma grade gear but these were the best results funnily! prooceed with caution though, sides can be high! Don't know what's up with yours mate, fakes maybe or a bad batch? I think you would definitely be experiencing some sides on 150mg so chances are they are bogus unfortunately bud, shame really as it can put someone off, I know as it's happened to me before, all the best


Thank you mate. Genuinely


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> I've been taking Pro Chem Oxybol 50 for 14 days. It's the 2010 batch. I've been taking 100mg ed in the first week and 150 ed in the second week.
> 
> I have gained O kilos in weight
> 
> ...


Hate to say it....but I had this about 8 weeks ago.

100mg ed for 2 weeks, nothing. Bumped up to 150mg ed for 2 more weeks, nothing? No major strength increase, no water gain, not even a backpump lol

Bad batch? Dunno?

I was using adex 0.5mg eod and 20mg, would this have something to do with it?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> You are a cvnt!!! Fvck picture evidence. I don't come on here and make sh!t up. I was hoping they would work as i don't like swallowing pills for no reason but unless something changes this week, i HAVE to put it down to being a bogus batch!!!


Never heard of someone faking Oxy`s before but hey theirs a first time for everything i guess  I do like ProChem never tried their blends except T400 (on that now working like it should) Apart from that iv tried their test Enanate and their Tren enth those wher GTG , as far as the other ones go like their other blends? Never tried em basically based on bad reviews on em like their NandroTest. Orals iv never tried em so can not comment but this is the first time iv read anything about their orals being bad. Running WildCat DecaTest500 next blast just to mix it up and get a little change do other brands as well. So i won`t be called a PC PIMP lol. But i will never hesitate to use PC compounds like T400 or Deca300, Tren Enth cause iknow their GTG


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I think , just like all steroids some substances work better for certain people. I've tried Lixus Oxy's in past ran to 150mg and got nowt from them. Running Isis Oxy's at mo and strength is going up at an alarming rate, no great size increase, no bloat, running these at 100mg with Test and Eq...


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

im running 25mg/day of oxys as a jump start at the beginning of my test e cycle and they seem ok at this dose, they arent prochem, but just proves how far out doses can be.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

if its ugl you take a chance anyway ,for all you know it could be being knocked up in someones kitchen ,underground for a reason it answers too nobody good or bad batch ,you pays ya moneys ya take ya chance


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> put it this way 50mg british dispensary androlics blows 200mg pc oxy out the window! from personal experience.


androlics are freaking awesome only time iv ever ran Oxy`s is with androlic 50mg ED was amazing how great they worked.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

thecoms said:


> I think , just like all steroids some substances work better for certain people. I've tried Lixus Oxy's in past ran to 150mg and got nowt from them. Running Isis Oxy's at mo and strength is going up at an alarming rate, no great size increase, no bloat, running these at 100mg with Test and Eq...


How long have you been running the oxys for this time round mate and how much have your lifts improved? To be honest as far as the lab goes, it doesn't bother me who it is. It could be 'Honest Harrys Basement Bollock Pills' for all i care. As long as i see results that's the main thing. Unfortunately i don't seem to be having much luck lately :sad:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> true that! no ug oxys can compare with them bad boys lol.


Yeah but it just killed my appetite though forced it all down course but hell made me dizzy and all sorts lol.


----------



## lukke7 (Jul 1, 2012)

iElite said:


> I've used them as have my friends. This is BS, in it's most ugly form.
> 
> We've had great gains, no pains, a little water retention. But if it isn't working, it's because you've F**** something up a treat, like poor training, poor diet, drinking to much and all the rest.
> 
> Don't blame the lab without posting picture evidence. Cheers'en


This is good to hear , put me at rest abit, iv just started taking them today " OXYBOL 50mg by pro chem "

Made: 2010

Exp: 2013

iv seen so many BAD reviews its nice to see some people are getting results

i will keep u lots posted on any gains i see ... also taking day-day pictures of my personal growth on oxybol and will document any sides i come across.....

if any others are having/seeing good results on these pills id love to hear from you?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

lukke7 said:


> This is good to hear , put me at rest abit, iv just started taking them today " OXYBOL 50mg by pro chem "
> 
> Made: 2010
> 
> ...


Im using the same, 100mg ed, 2 weeks in getting some bad headaches, night sweats and real bad pumps.....although, definate size and strenght gains, first cycle and am really pleased so far....now the PC test is kicking in, bring it on!


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd day Prochem Oxy's too:

Made: 2010

Exp: 2013

Running 50 mg daily week 1, 100 mgs daily weeks 2, 3 and 4 and tapering down to 50 mg weeks 5

Not running anything else, (don't flame me for this) its a test to see once and for all if there really are any issues at the moment with this Lab. And I can't do this by running test along side it!

Have run more cycles than you can shake a stick at lol, so I'll know for sure.

Will let you know the results guys.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I.M.O i don't give a flying fcuk what and P.C bum boys think their orals are fcukin **** and it pi*ses me off when you get knobs sayin bull sh*t they are good well fcuk u we are only going off our own experience with the w*nk things grrrrrrrr (I have to say tho running their tritren at the mo with no probs at all)


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

iElite said:


> I've used them as have my friends. This is BS, in it's most ugly form.
> 
> We've had great gains, no pains, a little water retention. But if it isn't working, it's because you've F**** something up a treat, like poor training, poor diet, drinking to much and all the rest.
> 
> Don't blame the lab without posting picture evidence. Cheers'en


bollox i have a better physique than you so who are you to tell me i train and eat poorly coz i also got **** all off em


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> bollox i have a better physique than you so who are you to tell me i train and eat poorly coz i also got **** all off em


Anaboliclove, are you saying you got no gains from you pc oxy's??, where not far apart but I know people who are using with good gains, also androlic's from Thailand had a lad say he got no major strength but weight shot up or might have been other way round, our bodies differ from each other, genetics, metabolism ect, no product is every dosed bang on, could be under or over thats both pharma and ug labs, we take a risk when using these products, keep up the hard work!!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> I.M.O i don't give a flying fcuk what and P.C bum boys think their orals are fcukin **** and *it pi*ses me off when you get knobs sayin bull sh*t they are good* well fcuk u we are only going off our own experience with the w*nk things grrrrrrrr (I have to say tho running their tritren at the mo with no probs at all)


WTF??? Whats this meant to mean, i said they seem good as i'm getting good size/strenght gains so are you calling me a liar and a knob?

Please clarify as your post is a bit confusing, cheers


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> WTF??? Whats this meant to mean, i said they seem good as i'm getting good size/strenght gains so are you calling me a liar and a knob?
> 
> Please clarify as your post is a bit confusing, cheers


P.M.S.L sorry about coming across all nasty mate (and anyone else who thinks those oxys are good) but i did not gain owt off em but come to think of it ive tried a good few different d.bol and oxys and just dont respond surely they cant have all been **** like my mate topdog said everybody is different and maybe they dont work very well for me personally. Im on tren at min and for some reason it really pi*sed me off that lad sayin this is bull sh*t in it most ugly form or something along them lines i feel like a bit of a di*k now. Like i said sorry any one who i offended sayin that but if anyone understands passive aggression whilst on cycle its you guys lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Im using the same, 100mg ed, 2 weeks in getting some bad headaches, night sweats and real bad pumps.....although, definate size and strenght gains, first cycle and am really pleased so far....now the PC test is kicking in, bring it on!


I was'nt targeting this post anyway ninja smurf it was i elites post that touched a nerve. reading all the thread back it did sort of look like i was having a pop at you didnt it.But it was'nt the case bro


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> P.M.S.L sorry about coming across all nasty mate (and anyone else who thinks those oxys are good) but i did not gain owt off em but come to think of it ive tried a good few different d.bol and oxys and just dont respond surely they cant have all been **** like my mate topdog said everybody is different and maybe they dont work very well for me personally. Im on tren at min and for some reason it really pi*sed me off that lad sayin this is bull sh*t in it most ugly form or something along them lines i feel like a bit of a di*k now. Like i said sorry any one who i offended sayin that but if anyone understands passive aggression whilst on cycle its you guys lol


No worries mate, we all get the keyboard rage now and then! :cursing: My spelling usually goes to sh1t when i rage type lol

I cant really comment on the lab as such as I'm on my first cycle (100mg oxys/1.5ml tt400), so not used any other labs, i can say that I've had pretty big sides, appetite has been hit and I'm getting really good size/strenght gains.

Might go for another lab next cycle just to see what works best for me


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

just to get my foot in there i used these over last month to kick start and gained very well. infact my mate used the andolics and turned around and took the prochem ones half way through because he said they worked better for him.

im currently taking one a day even through my cycle if i though they where [email protected] id just swap onto somthing else happily but i can honestly say id use them all day long. also i used the same batch as you c.hill thats fact and they where spot on for me. also before i get slated im not sticking up for PC because i can get it, i can get any lab there is and have given them all a fair try some good some poor.

there is so many mixed reviews out there i dont even know why these threads get started anymore.


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

These are g2g I took these for a month at 100mg a day and got amazing gains


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

oxy may not work for some like it does others... tried a few different brands or labs and tbh I prefer dbol... not to say it doesnt do anything just not as much as for others...


----------

